# Camper remodel



## 7mmMag (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm almost ready to take it to the club. Thanks to lonesome dove for the camo inspiration. I just need to get the cushions for the beds. And 1 piece of trim for the bathroom. I'll post more pics it only lets me post one at a time.


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 21, 2014)

Home sweet home.


----------



## BIGABOW (Sep 26, 2014)

Bring on the pics!! Or T&T will have to start a new project!
Lookin' good so far!


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 26, 2014)

BIGABOW said:


> Bring on the pics!! Or T&T will have to start a new project!
> Lookin' good so far!



I aint skared.


Well maybe a little....  but mostly not.


----------



## 7mmMag (Oct 3, 2014)

The carpet was given to me looks like new.


----------



## 7mmMag (Oct 3, 2014)

The hardwood in the bath is samples my wife got from Home Depot redneck yes but free


----------



## JKnieper (Oct 4, 2014)

Judging from the pics I would say it looks great other then it needs to be leveled up a bit!


----------



## 7mmMag (Oct 4, 2014)

It's not setting completely level in the pics I moved it before I took the pics. This is what it came from


----------



## Eddy M. (Oct 5, 2014)

Looks great- but a question for you- did you just already know how to rebuild a trailer or did you find some kind of reference to help you out?? I have a trailer I need to re-build is why I'm asking - I have worked in the past as a form carpenter so I know just enough to get me in a mess when it comes to finish work---- eddy


----------



## 7mmMag (Oct 7, 2014)

I have done one other one. It was a smaller one. Replaced one wall,the door jam, and the ceiling. It is mostly trial because you never know what you will have to do until you get under the wall or floor. This one started with a simple soft spot on the back floor. And you see what all was damaged. I also replaced the ceiling front to back on this one it had some pretty bad leaks. I took pictures before I tore it apart. If you have any carpenter skills at all you should be able to do it. My advice don't be in a hurry. Lots of man hours on this one. I started to give up a couple times, but it finally came together.


----------



## BIGABOW (Oct 8, 2014)

Eddy, Check out popupportal . com

They are all mostly pop ups but there is a whole wealth of knowledge and ideas there. Also google tiny trailers and they have website FULL of great ideas and ways to fix campers. Good Luck and don't forget the PICS!!!!


----------



## lonesome dove (Oct 9, 2014)

Looks great 7 mag


----------



## JKnieper (Oct 9, 2014)

7mmMag said:


> It's not setting completely level in the pics I moved it before I took the pics. This is what it came from



I was just giving you a hard time because the pics were loaded sideways.  It looks great man!


----------



## RossVegas (Oct 9, 2014)

Like 7mag said, you never know what you got till the wall boards and floor come up.  I've never did a complete like his, Looks great btw.  I had a soft floor around the dinette.  Before it was said and done, I had the ceiling at the front the front wall and the floor all torn out.


----------

